# KEYESVILLE AFTERGLOW 2009. Photo Thead.



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Another fantastic year! We had some new faces and really good weather this year.

Thanks to those who showed up! Next year hopefully more people will show AND race!


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

great shots, thanx. looks like it was a hoot.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

some more


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

this sure :band: 


sooo  


thanks sky for sharing!


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

More? I love this stuff. I bet it was super fun. Can't wait to hear the details.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks like a good time was had by all. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## MCK-74 (Jun 13, 2007)

Great pictures, I'd like to see more too. Those trails are ideal for vintage racing not like our Mountain Mayhem! 

Who is on the Potts and Otis? I see Ameybrook had his race face on


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Veloculture said:


> Another fantastic year!src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/KV09/keyesville09091.jpg">


I love this shot. Yeah, it's not full of cool old bikes (those were sweet too) but this one really captures the friendship, and warmth of a bunch of folks, getting out for a ride. :thumbsup:

So, lot's of guys in CA wearing long layers, what was it, 75 at the time? 

Looks like fun!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Crap, don't know what happened, this was the one I meant!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

why are you guys walking that section?


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice snaps. 

Looks like great weather.

But the question on my mind is:

...did Mike beat Eric?


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

colker1 said:


> why are you guys walking that section?


For the record, I cleaned both DH runs without walking or a dab on my Bianchi "beach cruiser".  But apparently those who chose to run through were faster on foot. Ah well, it's not about the win, it's about representin' old skool.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I was giving the Yeti props for clearing the section.....


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Great pics, Sky! I had a great time with you all. Next year I'll be there for the whole weekend, damn it sucked leaving Sat. afternoon.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks for taking the pics, Sky. I hated seeing you on the sideline tho. Next year! And next year I'm going to camp the whole weekend with the crew. I feel like I missed a lot staying in town.


----------



## alohachiimoku (Apr 7, 2006)

My heart still pounding,,,,, Great people, Great weather, Great courses.

This race event getting better and better, the other hand our bikes getting older and older

Here is some more.

http://picasaweb.google.co.jp/oldklein/2009KeyesvilleClassic02?authkey=Gv1sRgCODz17_bl9zj-QE#

Feel free to tell, if you like to have high res picture.

Hideto


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

alohachiimoku said:


> My heart still pounding,,,,, Great people, Great weather, Great courses.
> 
> This race event getting better and better, the other hand our bikes getting older and older
> 
> ...


Hideto! Your wife took great photos. Tell her thank you. 

I like this shot of you leading out Ameybrook (he's airing it out a bit).


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Catch him catch him catch him!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Here are a few of my photos. Nuthin' special.

Packed up and ready to go.









On the road:









Lunch:









Campin':
















































































Our trials buddy Jay:


















Field of vintage:


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Hideto, it was great meeting you! Fantastic time riding! Glad to know we're neighbors. We'll have to get together for some rides now. 
Tell you girlfriend thank you for taking so many great pictures.


alohachiimoku said:


> My heart still pounding,,,,, Great people, Great weather, Great courses.
> 
> This race event getting better and better, the other hand our bikes getting older and older
> 
> ...


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

*a few more photos*

here are a few pics of the XC course













Also, Jim Trigonis (red vest on right), with his very cool One-Off Titanium trials bike. Jim rode trials for Cunningham back in the day


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Cool. He has a neat Cunningham trials bike too!


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Awesome photos- thanks Skye, Hideto, Eric, Gloria, Ken, Rich, and Don. I was dreading the downhill runs on the Otis Softride, but I did ok without getting hurt. Thanks to all for a great weekend of racing and campfire conversation. It was a relaxing time and I enjoyed leaving my responsibilities/worries/concerns for a weekend, and just think about bikes, racing, and friends. Also thanks to all who cheered for us from the sidelines, it really helps when your anaerobic! I hope the Vintage class continues to grow, thanks again, Steve.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Steve- great hanging out again! It was a great time as usual. Already looking forward to it again next year! Let me know if your buddy is still looking to get rid of his old BMX...


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

It was wonderful seeing all of you again and meeting new friends :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I had a blast and will post my pics when I get back home later this week.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Had a great time, it was good to see everyone again, or for the first time in some cases. This year went a lot better than last year for me, mainly because I wussed out and stayed at a nearby motel. At least I raced! My contribution to the photos. It's not much, but I was busy riding (and taking pictures while riding  ).

1 minute before the start of the cross country race:









KB11 grinding up an early hill. He and I and Retrocowboy rode more or less together for most of the race, which was good. There were places where the moral support really helped:









Retrocowboy about 40 seconds ahead of me climbing the last significant hill at about mile 6 or so:









Post race recovery. I don't know the name of the guy on the Marin, but that's RetroMB in the middle and Laffeaux on the right:









A teaser shot of my newest ride hanging out with SFGirl's Salsa. I'll make a new thread with detail shots later today:


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

I skipped the downhill and had a great time photographing and cheering for my friends. Here are a few shots from the Dutch Flats downhill. I was about 75 to 100 feet up the hill from Veloculture, sfgirl, and KB11.

The Rumph


















-Anomie-









John Stallone on the bike that he rode as a member of the Ritchey team in the early 80s


















DoubleCentury


















Retrocowboy


















Laffeaux


















alohachiimoku


















and Upchuck


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Great fun guys, thanks.

Keyesville was great, my afterglow wasn't so much... I got sick in the Bakersfield airport, threw up every ounce of fluid I had in me, then passed out from dehydration on the bathroom in the plane. Luckily there was an EMT on board that could get an IV in. Spent the rest of the flight laying on my side dry heaving until we landed. Ambulance ride, emergency room, etc etc.

It was more embarrassing than anything.  

More to come from me, pics and stuff...


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

ameybrook said:


> Great fun guys, thanks.
> 
> Keyesville was great, my afterglow wasn't so much... I got sick in the Bakersfield airport, threw up every ounce of fluid I had in me, then passed out from dehydration on the bathroom in the plane. Luckily there was an EMT on board that could get an IV in. Spent the rest of the flight laying on my side dry heaving until we landed. Ambulance ride, emergency room, etc etc.
> 
> ...


WTF???

why?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Veloculture said:


> WTF???
> 
> why?


I've been battling a urinary tract infection for a week. Thought I could put it off until after the race, but I guess it got me. I'm off to the doc now to try to make sense of it all.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> Great fun guys, thanks.
> 
> Keyesville was great, my afterglow wasn't so much... I got sick in the Bakersfield airport, threw up every ounce of fluid I had in me, then passed out from dehydration on the bathroom in the plane. Luckily there was an EMT on board that could get an IV in. Spent the rest of the flight laying on my side dry heaving until we landed. Ambulance ride, emergency room, etc etc.
> 
> ...


Dude! 

You doin' ok now?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

They rock for jumping on their bikes. They rock for cheering each other on. They rock for having the heart and spirit to start _and_ finish. They rock for coming! Good job, stud muffins! :thumbsup:


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Dude!
> 
> You doin' ok now?


Ya... thanks. I just came in to work to put out some fires, then I'm off to the doc.

How did the DH go?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

More, more, more!


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

sfgirlonbike said:


> They rock for jumping on their bikes. They rock for cheering each other on. They rock for having the heart and spirit to start _and_ finish. They rock for coming! Good job, stud muffins! :thumbsup:


Nice shots, G!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sfgirlonbike said:


> They rock for jumping on their bikes. They rock for cheering each other on. They rock for having the heart and spirit to start _and_ finish. They rock for coming! Good job, stud muffins! :thumbsup:


Style points all over the place. What a crack up! :lol:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> Ya... thanks. I just came in to work to put out some fires, then I'm off to the doc.
> 
> How did the DH go?


Good, go get well!

DH was good. Little dab in the Snake Pit which I regret, but otherwise I put together two solid runs.

Hopefully all the results will be posted in the next few weeks so we can pick things apart.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow! Awesome pics just keep on coming! I'm not getting anything done here at work.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I think Retro MB managed to get the race results guy to fix Ameybrook's results on the short track (NUMERO UNO, BABY!) and I'm not sure if DC's got fixed.

Teaches you wackos to do extra cooling down laps while the field is still trying to finish.


----------



## burritoguru (Aug 22, 2008)

*The important questions are ....*

Hey Rumphy,

How was that burrito????
Before, after or during the race???

Cheers for the pics especially the burrito!!! 
Congrats on a great meal.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Wow! That was too much fun. One of those weekends you dont want to end. Nice to meet you guys and your bikes. BTW, I was on the Stanbike(Marin.)  

Does anyone have a pic of that kid doing trials on the unicycle?


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

SFgirl - wow great snaps. Thank you.

Mike - congrats. Now go get yourself fixed up.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Vader said:


> Wow! That was too much fun. One of those weekends you dont want to end. Nice to meet you guys and your bikes. BTW, I was on the Stanbike(Marin.)
> 
> Does anyone have a pic of that kid doing trials on the unicycle?


Ask and you shall receive. By the way, Vader, your bike was cool. Can you post it on this forum so people can see? You should have come over and given us a holler.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

is that guy grabbing is wanker? :eekster:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

RetroMB,

I just noticed you only have 2 rings on your Potts! Gotta add a ring to win the DH next year!!!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Could this thread use more pics?

Sure.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

next year we need more vintage helmets and period correct jerseys


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice pics, guys. Looks like a fun time as usual.

Congrats to Ameybrook and Rumpfy for wins in the XC and DH!

Keep the pics comin.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Veloculture said:


> next year we need more vintage helmets and period correct jerseys


Or we could all just wear Hawiian shirts. (I'm assuming I'll be there)


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

muddybuddy said:


> (I'm assuming I'll be there)


uh-huh.


----------



## Billy B (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks as if it was a great time!! I neeed to make one of these someday!! I love the shot ot the Ti Fat gettin some air!!!


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Veloculture said:


> next year we need more vintage helmets and period correct jerseys


I upheld my duties in that department. I was hoping to get a Fat Tire Flyer t-shirt from CK before the race, but no luck so I did my best  .










Here's another shot of the trials guy on a unicycle. He had just bunny hopped sideways from the rock on the right and was hanging on by a pedal. He managed to clean the section with no dabs though.


----------



## alohachiimoku (Apr 7, 2006)

I deleted all pic that after you guys passed on me!


----------



## alohachiimoku (Apr 7, 2006)

You must be a professional,,, I really like first shot that right after XC race has started.

THANKS!


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow! Looks like a great time had by all. Thanks for the terrific pics. Now I'm jealous as helll...keep em coming.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Super cool thread, great photos, looks like it was a fun event. I really want to go next year- I figured it's about a 10 hour drive from Tucson, which really isn't that bad. The course looks awesome, some gorgeous scenery and fun riding. It's cool to see vintage bikes with dirt on them. It's also cool seeing a beam bike getting raced. Don't think I've ever seen that before. And it looks like several of you guys are racing on vintage skinwalls... I don't know if I could do that. Unless they are the Timbuk II's, of course.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Those pics are awesome guys!!!!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

alohachiimoku said:


> I deleted all pic that after you guys passed on me!


:lol:


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Looks like no front suspension was a rule?


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Veloculture said:


> next year we need more vintage helmets and period correct jerseys


I'm good with that. Don had mentioned something to that effect after seeing some of us wearing our modern "aero" 48 vent helmets. We could/should wear styrofoam lids with lycra covers, ettos, bells, or hockey helmets.:thumbsup:


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

uphiller said:


> Looks like no front suspension was a rule?


Suspension would have been a disadvantage on the XC and short track courses.
I wouldn't have minded a few inches during the DH though.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

uphiller said:


> Looks like no front suspension was a rule?


It isn't mandatory, since there could easily be suspension forks in the '87 to '95 class, but considering how the old Rock Shox and Manitou forks rode, I imagine everyone just prefers to be able to track a straight line  .


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Retrocowboy said:


> I'm good with that. Don had mentioned something to that effect after seeing some of us wearing our modern "aero" 48 vent helmets. We could/should wear styrofoam lids with lycra covers, ettos, bells, or hockey helmets.:thumbsup:


What about those of us who don't own an original dome protector? Up until the last few years, I've had to replace my helmet every season due to unexpected breakage. It seems they don't hold up well to a game of human lawn darts.


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks for a great weekend. Next time I'll bring my vintage bike, and not just a bike with no seat and one Suntour friction shifter. 

I haven't processed my pics yet but will post some when I get around to it. 

Bay area folks - I'll call a water dog vintage ride one of these Wednesday nights. I know Backpedal (Charles) digs vintage stuff. 

Not sure of your name, but whoever I was talking to about Eastern Woods Research...shoot me a PM, I'd like to get a picture of that bike sometime.


----------



## Genshammer (Jun 30, 2006)

*Rgmc*

Vintage Retro Dudes and Dudettes,

Had a killer time drinking beer, meeting some fellow retro grouches, talking old bikes and suffering on the trail. Seeing all you guys bomb the downhill took me back to the glory days of mountain biking when Insane Wayne, H-Ball and Johnny T ruled the roost. Maybe we can get them to come back out next year, hardtails, neon garb and all.

And I knew it was inevitable, I'm now sucked into the vortex of the VRC forum, drooling over all the bikes and searching C-list for deals. Damn! Well, I guess things could be worse.

Rumpfy gets props for smoking me on the Snake Pit DH with his dirt drop Otis. I was riding my S-works Epic in the Expert class and he whupped my ass by 5 seconds! Impressive! Next year bro, next year.

kg


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Kurt, what happened in the Expert STXC?


----------



## Genshammer (Jun 30, 2006)

What happened? Lots of pain, suffering and a brutal headwind on the uphill. Ended up 5th in expert.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Genshammer said:


> What happened? Lots of pain, suffering and a brutal headwind on the uphill. Ended up 5th in expert.


Great work Kurt! 5th is a strong showing. 
It was super getting to meet you and talk sh_t around the campfire. Looking forward to to having you there again next year. 
If I get down to the San Diego area anytime before next years race, I'll drop you a line. 
Later, Bryan


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> Could this thread use more pics?
> 
> Sure.


Salsa Luma, love the helmet. So cool. Major style points! :thumbsup:

In the second pic, are these two guys buddies or is it pure coincidence that they both have their brake levers painted. Never seen that one! The red/white/green Ritchey looks pretty cool


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Salsa Luma, love the helmet. So cool. Major style points! :thumbsup:


Thanks bro! yah, the geeky helmet  G... I know it's hot pink is all, but it's no Salsa panty! LOL, almost broke that one out, but knew where it would go here


----------



## mrkawasaki (Aug 2, 2006)

*Happy Dayz*

The good times are back at VRC! Way to go guys... :thumbsup:

Mr K


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

salsa-luma said:


> Thanks bro! yah, the geeky helmet


serious style points


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> In the second pic, are these two guys buddies or is it pure coincidence that they both have their brake levers painted. Never seen that one! The red/white/green Ritchey looks pretty cool


Pure coincidence, although after this weekend I consider John on the Ritchey to be a friend. He was a team rider for Ritchey in the early 80s and his bike was painted red, green, and white to show his Italian heritage. He finished just ahead of me in the short track. I told him that I didn't mind loosing to a former Ritchey rider since I have never been that fast. I did beat him in the XC, but his broken chain helped determine that.

My brake levers are some BMX levers that my buddy had in his shop in 1986. They matched my bike almost perfectly, so the Shimanos came off and I have had them ever sense. We drilled them out to accept fatter cables and Shimano Deore adjusters.

And by the way, my Pearl Izumi jersey is from the early 90s so it counts as vintage. I brought my 1987 WTB team lycra jersey, but I didn't bring the right first layer to wear it in the cold.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Had a great time meeting everyone; thanks for coming!

Wow, impressive photos! I took a few that I will sort through, but no race action and just pocket camera stuff.

The long trip home gave me lots of time to mull over all the fun times. Racing at the crack of dawn, doing an extra shorttrack lap, and getting heckled in the downhill. Priceless!

Ameybrook, ouch! Really sorry you had to suffer all of that. I was very, very happy to return home in one piece.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Had a great time meeting everyone; thanks for coming!
> 
> ...and getting heckled in the downhill. Priceless!


Dang, I woulda paid good money to be able to heckle you on the DH!!

Especially after the beating you would have given me during the XC.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

DoubleCentury said:


> and getting heckled in the downhill. Priceless!




You were such a good sport about it too. Did you notice how I cheered you on in the snake pit on the 2d run to make up for it?

It was a pleasure meeting you, DC. You did awesome!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

sfgirlonbike said:


> You were such a good sport about it too. Did you notice how I cheered you on in the snake pit on the 2d run to make up for it?
> 
> It was a pleasure meeting you, DC. You did awesome!


G, if hte attorney thing doesn't work out, you really should consider being a photographer instead. Those pics are really good!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> I'm off to the doc now to try to make sense of it all.


I hope you're feeling better now. That sounds like a horrible trip home.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

laffeaux said:


> you really should consider being a photographer instead. Those pics are really good!


Ha! Thanks! Thanks to the digital era, you can take a bunch of pictures and hope some of them come out. 

Good thing I caught you in the air huh? That's an awesome one. Thanks for posing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

oh, and thanks again EL for the free swap meet. 

for those that didn't go EL had a huge assortment of vintage gear that he was giving out for FREE. ya shoulda been there.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Veloculture said:


> oh, and thanks again EL for the free swap meet.
> 
> for those that didn't go EL had a huge assortment of vintage gear that he was giving out for FREE. ya shoulda been there.


That's how I got my Salsa Jelly Bean. Thanks. I owe you.


----------



## alohachiimoku (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah! It was really nice to meeting you as well as all other vintage lovers.

Looks like you are a only vintage rider that clear the ugly section of snake pit, GJ!!

http://www.photoreflect.com/pr3/store.aspx?p=32176

Let me know if you and RetroMB goes to Sycamore Canyon, I will join you with modern equipment


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

"Especially after the beating you would have given me during the XC."

No chance FB; probably not enough climbing on that course for me.

"Did you notice how I cheered you on in the snake pit on the 2d run to make up for it?"

I did and appreciated it a lot. I had a lot more fun with that 2nd run for sure. I just wanted to get through it without going home on the plane with a broken collar bone or worse. It just looked too easy to crash while pushing the pace, so I decided to run.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Upchuck said:


> What about those of us who don't own an original dome protector? Up until the last few years, I've had to replace my helmet every season due to unexpected breakage. It seems they don't hold up well to a game of human lawn darts.


Thats what garage sales and goodwill are good for. Seems like I always see old Giro styrofoam helmets or Bell Image helmets around. Sure would like to come across a Specialized Sub-6 somewhere though. "Human lawn darts"?


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

I think EL spooked DoubleCentury after the practice DH run 










DC was an animal on the short track though., He has Rumfpy in his sites 










Blood in the water :eekster:










The morning after


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Hey Kurt, I really had a good time listening to your campfire stories. Hope you can hang with us again next year.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

kb11 said:


>


I'm lifting a hand to reach out and pull TD back. No way I could hold that guy off...I was spent.


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow! Awesome stuff people. Thank you!


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

those look like really rare bikes , not because there old but because they are real unique


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

salsa-luma said:


> Steve- great hanging out again! It was a great time as usual. Already looking forward to it again next year! Let me know if your buddy is still looking to get rid of his old BMX...


Hey it was great hanging with you too Brian-too bad you had to miss the downhill and short track. Next year, eh? The photo of you with your Salsa jersey and Etto helmet is shockingly colorful isn't it? I'll let you know about the Quadangle.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Retrocowboy said:


> Hey it was great hanging with you too Brian-too bad you had to miss the downhill and short track. Next year, eh? The photo of you with your Salsa jersey and Etto helmet is shockingly colorful isn't it? I'll let you know about the Quadangle.


Hey Steve, it was great to have a chance to chat with you between races. It's always nice to meet good people at these events. I'm already looking forward to camping with the group next year.


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

Hopefully people noticed the restaurant style heater we had next to the campfire. 

Here are the Keyesville trials pics, not mine:

http://observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=41200


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

nuck_chorris said:


> those look like really rare bikes , not because there old but because they are real unique


They were indeed rare bikes. The subtlety of that was missed by most.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

An MTBR guy named marleygutt has posted a link to some very nice race photos in the following thread. There are quite a few few shots of us vintage guys. Check it out. :thumbsup:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=510231


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

Excellent photos.:thumbsup:


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Retro MB said:


> An MTBR guy named marleygutt has posted a link to some very nice race photos in the following thread. There are quite a few few shots of us vintage guys. Check it out. :thumbsup:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=510231


Thanks RetroMB, There are some great pics in there as well, check 'em out guys!


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

I can never get enough of threads like this. Thanks!


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

XR4TI said:


> I can never get enough of threads like this. Thanks!


totally, it's when vintage bikes and people come together and ride the old steeds that makes this all real.


----------

